# gpu rendering/lag



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

okay, ive noticed a lot of lag on my new nexus.mainly when swiping between screens or opening apps, especially when using the app switcher. has anyone else noticed a huge difference in this phone or is it just mine. rooted and running revolution 2.1.0. performed about the same when stock.

also would using the force gpu rendering option help a lot?


----------



## staticx57 (Nov 24, 2011)

I noticed this when running the alternate NOVA launcher more than the stock launcher. There seems to be just the right settings and circumstances to get right for it to be smooth. I wish I knew the real answer and how to fix it though.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've noticed some live wallpapers cause terrible lag. Go to the default one or a static wallpaper and see if it gets better.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Settings > Developer options > Check "Force GPU rendering" > rejoice and enjoy.


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've noticed some live wallpapers cause terrible lag. Go to the default one or a static wallpaper and see if it gets better.


Yeah same here. But its weird that it only occurs with certain live wallpapers; the stock live wallpaper was fine, but any other live wallpapers cause really it to lag really bad


----------



## NBAJWill55 (Jun 6, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Settings > Developer options > Check "Force GPU rendering" > rejoice and enjoy.


I assume this drains the battery faster tho?


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> I assume this drains the battery faster tho?


Not necessarily. I have read however that forcing GPU acceleration will cost you an extra 8MB per app. It's a pretty expensive overhead for certain things that might not benefit from it.
I'm likely to try it for a while and see how it goes though.


----------



## Daimoncode (Jul 24, 2011)

been using the force gpu rendering and ive noticed it messes up some apps. like with in on, the top bottoms in astro dont appear but they can still be clicked. anyone seeing any other problems with this option on?


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wanted to mention that in the rovolution hd thread it was pointes out that after rooting you can remove opengl.android.so and modify egl.conf to remove software rendering. My device has been snappier since the edit. Even jumped from 1200's - 1900's in quadrant. I know it doesnt mean much but many like quadrant results.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Just wanted to mention that in the rovolution hd thread it was pointes out that after rooting you can remove opengl.android.so and modify egl.conf to remove software rendering. My device has been snappier since the edit. Even jumped from 1200's - 1900's in quadrant. I know it doesnt mean much but many like quadrant results.


Link?


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11472-rom-android-revolution-hd%e2%84%a2-211-high-quality-performance-ics-legendary/page__st__60


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> Settings > Developer options > Check "Force GPU rendering" > rejoice and enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

This worked awesome. I'm glad I know this now. Hopefully it doesn't kill my battery or destroy something else. Thanks!


----------

